# Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Forgive Me Father


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> Forgive Me Father


What gets me is this: " 6 used from $12.42" What..the recipients ended up going to hell so returned it for a refund? :eek2:

Looking at the small left picture..looks more like "white cross" from back in the day.  :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Be sure to scroll through all four pages of the "customer also bought" list.

Enlarge the second small picture, too!

And the "used" wafers are the same price as the "new" wafers???


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Be sure to scroll through all four pages of the "customer also bought" list.
> 
> Enlarge the second small picture, too!
> 
> And the "used" wafers are the same price as the "new" wafers???


The Astrolube is a interesting choice, maybe the wafers are a bit dry going down. :lol:


----------

